# Online courses to become Estimator



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

Any suggestions on the best online courses to become an estimator?


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.aspenational.org/


----------



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks......I found that one and was getting ready to start when I decided to ask this forum. Just wanted to be sure this was best one.


----------



## SeyCon (Jul 31, 2014)

I got the book/dvd version of this course on earthworks and site services. I'm happy with it. I think it cost about $1500 but definitely worth it!

https://www.estimating.org/


----------

